

Tampa Tribune editor: paper is an add-on to the web site - kennyroo
http://www.jessicadasilva.com/2008/07/02/its-worth-fighting-for/

======
koblas
Making newspapers hyperlocal is a scary thought.

I think one of the big values that newspapers and other media -- skipping the
intrinsic bias diatribe -- bring is a breath of coverage. I read the newspaper
for some amount of news, but I also find it invaluable to have a breath of
information brought to my attention.

Part of the value of my higher education (and even my lower) was the breath of
topics I was exposed to. If all I read is the huffingtonpost I'm doomed...

~~~
aasarava
Aren't community papers essentially already "hyperlocal" (think SF Bay
Guardian, East Bay Express, etc.)? Even at the city paper level for most
small- and mid-sized cities, the local section is a big part of why people
subscribe (think SF Chronicle).

A large percentage of the national reporting in these papers comes from the
AP, so the papers aren't adding any unique perspective -- they're just
delivering the content to you... at a high cost. You may rely on those AP
stories for a broader view of the nation and world, but for the owners of the
paper it's a whole lot cheaper to deliver you that news online.

